# Cabinet for G0602



## Harleyscooter (May 18, 2013)

I wanted a roller cabinet for my new G0602. This is what I came up with. The frame is 1-1/2"X .083" sq. tubing, over 3, 24 ft sticks in the frame. I also made angle iron frames for the drawers.


----------



## Harleyscooter (May 18, 2013)

Next the frame and drawers were sheeted with 14 ga. steel, painted with a color that did not match to good? Then the wood top, two layers of 3/4" MDF and a top sheet of 3/4" plywood and used 3/4" pine to band the top. The pull out table extensions were made out of the 3/4" plywood also. The tops were then coated with 4 coats of poly.

- - - Updated - - -

Then it was time to set the lathe on and bolt it down. I had to block the cabinet up to get the lifts legs under the cabinet. Then install the drawers and put a 1/4" plywood bottom in the drawers and the bottom of the cabinet.

- - - Updated - - -

Then it was time to add the air manifold and top shelf.


----------



## Harleyscooter (May 18, 2013)

My garage has a drain so I knew I would need a way to level the cabinet and this is what seems to work. The bottom pieces are wood that was turned on the small Jet wood lathe, they help so the screws do not have to be really long. The casters are from Grizzly, 4" two fixed and two swivel all 4 with wheel locks. Their rating is 550 lbs each. This cabinet is heavy, there is over 400 lbs of steel in it plus wood, wheels, and extra stuff.


----------



## fastback (May 18, 2013)

Nice job.  You can tell you put a lot of thought as well as work into this project.  A very solid base and good looking base.

Thanks for taking the time to take all of those pictures.  Nice presentation.


----------



## Daver (May 18, 2013)

Very, very, very nice!
do you mind if I steal some ideas? Do you have any drawings or assembly trick you could share?  

That should be working show piece for a very long time!


----------



## Philco (May 18, 2013)

Harleyscooter, you deserve a pat on the back. That's a nice job on the lathe stand. I know how much time something like this takes!! You've went 1st class on the air line & the other details,looks nice!


----------



## Harleyscooter (May 19, 2013)

Thanks guys. Daver I threw away all my sketches as I finished those parts. I can tell you the steel cabinet is 47-15/16" wide X 24" deep to the outside of the sheeting so 48" wide plywood would just overhang a bit and the 3/4" pine would fit around the outside. The steel cabinet is 29-1/4" high plus 2-1/4" for the top and 5-3/8" for the casters, 36-7/8" overall seems good for me at 5'-11" tall. I made the frame from 1-1/2"X.083" tubing and 1-1/4"X.083" tubing fits pretty good inside, I tack a small washer to the top inboard end of the 1-1/4" tubing so the extension table ends do not sag much at all when extended, the ext tables (wood top) are 14" X 25" it allows for more work area when needed, but the frames push in for storage. The only tip I can really share is to keep the frame square when building it, it will want to move around when you weld it up. I also tacked in some diagonal bracing before final welding, then cut them out after some of the sheeting was tacked in place.


----------



## 1sparky (May 26, 2013)

it looks like a big bucks cabinet you bought somewhere. very very nice. i really like the hose and wiring detail on the back and the top shelf. well done.


----------



## Old Iron (May 26, 2013)

Looks like the other guys covered it pretty good. Great Job.

Paul


----------

